# Weber Original Kettle Premium vs. Master Touch



## tenspeed

Time to replace my 20 year old Weber kettle.  I'm looking at the Original Kettle Premium and the Master Touch.  The Master Touch is an extra $50, and I'm wondering if it's worth it.  The differences are the external lid holder, warming rack, and the Gourmet BBQ grate with the removable center insert.  

  I've been doing most of my grilling with a Weber gas grill, mostly for convenience.  Now that I've given up that nasty work habit, that convenience isn't as important as it used to be, and I'll be using charcoal more frequently.

  Master Touch owners, are these features worthwhile?


----------



## roadfix

I don't have a Master Touch but I will also be replacing my old kettle in the very near future.
I think the additional cost of the MT is worth it.   But are you sure it comes with a warming rack?   I thought they were not available for the U.S. market.   A warming rack is an awesome accessory for the kettle.   I wish I had one.

Edit:   I guess it now comes with a #3200 warming rack.   The extra $50 is definitely worth it.


----------



## tenspeed

Yes, at least the current model has a warming rack.  They show it in the video, and also list it in the full specs.

Master-Touch® 22” | Weber.com


----------



## roadfix

That warming rack alone is worth $30 so that's definitely a good deal.


----------



## Andy M.

I'd go for the extra $50.  Over the life of the grill you'll be glad you did.


----------



## CraigC

I'd get the Premium and put the extra $50 toward a rotisserie. I bought the grate with the removable center and maybe used it once. I've never had a need for a warming rack.


----------



## roadfix

I would actually use the warming rack for additional cooking space more frequently so than as a warming rack.   I'm always running out of space, especially when doing chicken wings.   But of course, my other option is to get the 26.75" kettle.
The MT also comes with taller legs.   Even at my height of just 5'8" I've always felt the kettle to be a tad on the short side.


----------



## CraigC

roadfix said:


> I would actually use the warming rack for additional cooking space more frequently so than as a warming rack.   I'm always running out of space, especially when doing chicken wings.   But of course, my other option is to get the 26.75" kettle.
> The MT also comes with taller legs.   Even at my height of just 5'8" I've always felt the kettle to be a tad on the short side.



I have the extra space in my large BGE.


----------



## tenspeed

I came across the following video and article on this topic:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BDdMO2XFY0

The return of the Weber MasterTouch! Full review and side-by-side comparison.


----------



## roadfix

For the $50 diff this is a no brainer....


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> I'd go for the extra $50.  Over the life of the grill you'll be glad you did.



An additional; comment or two.  If this was going to be my primary grilling equipment, I'd pay the extra and get the top of the line.  The added features and equipment will be appreciated over time. 

On the other hand, since you have a gas grill for the majority of your grilling, the kettle will on;y get occasional use and the extras aren't as important.

This is the case with me.  My primary grill is a gas grill and I use my 22" basic Weber for smoking.  I did add the fancier grill surface that has the hinged sides to facilitate adding coals and wood chips.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I think one of the best improvements Weber made  in the Master touch series is the Slide back cover vs the removable cover with the hook in the middle found on the original Webers.


----------



## Caslon

Remember the old Son of Hibachi BBQ? I bought one eons ago.  They still offer a cordless rotisserie, the only one I know of.  I adapted it to my portable grill. If only that Weber kettle had something for the spit rod ladders to clamp on to.  Anyways, a cool gadget from 1979.

http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Flame-5376...sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=son+of+hibachi+spit+rod

One D battery easily lasted me two bbq seasons. Plenty of spit torque.


----------

